# Fraternal Greetings from Scotland



## Steve_G (May 11, 2017)

Good Evening Brethren. I'm Steve, a Fellow Craft Mason from Lodge Pitgaveny 681 way up in the Highlands of Scotland.
My journey so far has been absolutely fantastic and has changed my life for the better.
I'm being raised to the 3rd on the 19th of this month and am really looking forward to it. If any of you are holidaying in the north of Scotland, you'll be most welcome and I might even buy you a dram of a nice malt afterwards to celebrate.
One of the first things I was told by my WM after my first, was that I now have 1000's of Brothers all over the world. Just don't expect birthday cards or Christmas presents!!

Sent from my SM-T580 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to the site and the fraternity brother!


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 11, 2017)

Welcome brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 12, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## MarkR (May 12, 2017)

Welcome! I was in Scotland on a Masonic journey a few months ago.  I went up to Pitlochry to visit my friend Kenneth Jack, who was R.W.Master of the lodge in Pitlochry at the time.  The lodge wasn't meeting, but I did get to enjoy a "wee dram" while solving the world's problems with Bro. Jack, but I see that Pitlochry is considerably south of you.


----------



## Bloke (May 12, 2017)

Welcome and all the best for your third degree  !


----------



## LK600 (May 12, 2017)

Hope your 3rd is a great experience!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 12, 2017)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tony Oliva (May 13, 2017)

Welcome Brother. There is a very strong alliance to Freemasonry in your part of the world. If I'm not mistaken there is one of the oldest lodges in Masonry located in Scotland.


----------



## Steve_G (May 15, 2017)

Tony Oliva said:


> Welcome Brother. There is a very strong alliance to Freemasonry in your part of the world. If I'm not mistaken there is one of the oldest lodges in Masonry located in Scotland.


Correct Tony, that would be Mother Kilwinning, which was supposedly established by Masons in the 12th century.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lodge_Mother_Kilwinning


----------



## Tony Oliva (May 15, 2017)

I also have a connection to Scotland. An uncle of mine was stationed at Craigentenny Air Force Base and married a woman from Edinburgh who is of course my aunt. They reside in upstate NY and are in good health. It was difficult at first to understand her when they came home to the US but after awhile she was quite understandable. They have been back to Scotland on many occasions to visit.


----------



## Scoops (May 16, 2017)

Welcome from south of the border

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (May 19, 2017)

Sadly, I wasn't a Mason when I lived in Scotland...


----------

